# Streaming über Uni-Netzwerk



## NRS_Wolf (20. Januar 2014)

*Streaming über Uni-Netzwerk*

Da ich vor kurzem in ein Uni-Wohnheim eingezogen bin, hätte ich einige Fragen. Zuerst aber mal zu mir: Ich bin ein absoluter Serienjunkie und schaue diese Serien nur in Originalsprache. Da es leider in Deutschland keinen adäquaten Dienst gibt, den ich nutzen kann, Streame ich die Serien über bekannte entsprechende Seiten. Ich weiß das ich mich damit in einer Grauzone bewege und muss darauf nicht hingewiesen werden. Jetzt aber zum Problem: Wie ich bereits erwähnte bin ich in ein Wohnheim gezogen. Dort muss ich mich wie in der Uni mit einer bestimmten Userkennung + Passwort anmelden um ins Internet zu kommen. Bei der Uni handelt es sich um die JLU-Gießen. Könnte es jetzt also Probleme geben wenn ich Streams nutze oder könnte ich auf rechtlich Probleme stoßen? Oder sogar vielleicht meinen Platz im Wohnheim/an der Uni verlieren? Vllt bin ich einfach nur sehr Paranoid, aber Fragen kostet ja nichts. Schon mal vielen Dank für alle Antworten.


----------



## R@ven (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Streaming über Uni-Netzwerk*

Denke nicht das dir da jemand einen Strick draus dreht, außer du hast jemand wirklich verärgert


----------



## Stryke7 (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Streaming über Uni-Netzwerk*

Ich würde mir da auch keine Gedanken drum machen ...  Glaubst du, deine Uni guckt durch den Verlauf von 26500 Studenten?   Wieviele Hiwis sollen die denn dafür anstellen? 

Solange du das Uni-Netz nicht dafür benutzt, die Online-Petitionen des Bundestags lahmzulegen oder sowas in der Größenordnung,  kannst du da machen was du willst.  Bei einem normalen Provider denkst du da auch nicht drüber nach


----------



## Yellowbear (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Streaming über Uni-Netzwerk*



NRS_Wolf schrieb:


> Ich bin ein absoluter Serienjunkie und schaue diese Serien nur in Originalsprache. Da es leider in Deutschland keinen adäquaten Dienst gibt, den ich nutzen kann, Streame ich die Serien über bekannte entsprechende Seiten.



Meine Lösung, da ich in derselben Situation war: 
*Netflix.com*, ist allen deutschen Streaming-Anbietern in Sachen Umfang und Technik (v.a. Videoplayer) meilenweit voraus. Danke Wechselkurs günstiger als alle deutschen Anbieter (~5,90€/Monat) und eben Originalsprache. 
- Hol dir ne Visa-Karte (ist keine Kreditkarte btw) durch ein kostenloses Girokonto bei einer der Direktbanken (DiBa, Cortal Consors etc.), mit der du dort bezahlen kannst (natürlich nur, wenn du noch keine Kreditkarte o.ä. hast  )
- Es gibt diverse Plugins zum "Unblocking" von regional gesperrten Webseiten, mein Favorit ist Zenmate für Chrome (kostenlos; deutsches Studentenprojekt). Kannst aber auch Services wie unblock-us.com (kostenpflichtig) verwenden, der über deren DNS-Server funktioniert und damit auf allen Geräten (Smartphone, Fernseher...) im Netzwerk verwendet werden kann. Sowohl Zenmate als auch Unblock-US haben so gut wie keine Auswirkung auf deine Internetgeschwindigkeit.
- Ergebnis: Bessere Qualität, legal und mehr Komfort.

PS: Auf der Seite Movies - Moreflicks.com kannst du nachschauen, ob eine Serie oder ein Film auf Netflix verfügbar ist.


----------



## NRS_Wolf (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Streaming über Uni-Netzwerk*

Erstmal danke für alle die Antworten. Was ich mir halt dachte ist folgendes: das die einfach mal von der Uni aus entsprechende Seiten überwachen könnten. Dank der pers. Kennung ist es ja kein Problem festzustellen wer es denn dann wirklich war. Die Uni will sich ja auch absichern. nicht das hier wer Blödsinn macht.


----------



## KingBeike (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Streaming über Uni-Netzwerk*

Natürlich wäre Netflix die beste Wahl, falls es außerhalb der Grauzone passieren sollte. Trotzdem wäre ich bei Nutzung einer Uni Verbindung immer misstrauisch bei Grauzonenstreaming (), die haben ja deine einloggdaten. Ein VPN oder so wäre da eine sichere möglichkeit. Dann können die nichts von deinem Traffic sehen, da er verschlüsselt wird.


----------



## NRS_Wolf (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Streaming über Uni-Netzwerk*

Gut dann wäre die nächste Frage ob mir jemand eine halbwegs gescheite (kostenlose) vpn empfehlen kann. Die muss nur "so" sicher sein, dass die Uni mit nix kann.


----------



## KingBeike (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Streaming über Uni-Netzwerk*

Ich glaube für Filmstreaming wird es bei kostenlosen VPN's eher eng. Da wirst du wsl des öfteren mit rucklern und abbrüchen rechnen müssen.


----------



## NRS_Wolf (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Streaming über Uni-Netzwerk*

Naja da kann man die Videos ja auch mal ein wenig buffern lassen. Wäre halt cool wenn mir mal wer etwas vorschlägt.


----------



## KingBeike (20. Januar 2014)

Cyberghost vll ?


----------



## Stryke7 (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Streaming über Uni-Netzwerk*

Irgendwie verstehe ich nicht so ganz, was euch das bringt   Die Daten gehen ja trotzdem einmal durchs Uni-Netz ...


----------



## NRS_Wolf (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Streaming über Uni-Netzwerk*

Das ist das was ich mich auch frage. Machen wir es doch einfach mal so: was denkt ihr, wie hoch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit das es da Ärger gibt (ich kann mir kaum vorstellen das 1000 Leute in den Wohnheimen nicht Streamen) und was könnte da schlimmstenfalls passieren? Und mal eine andere Frage: könnten die damit theoretisch nicht meinen gesamten Traffic mitschneiden? also was ich wem beispielsweise schreibe?  mam merkt ich werde immer Paranoider


----------



## Stryke7 (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Streaming über Uni-Netzwerk*



NRS_Wolf schrieb:


> Das ist das was ich mich auch frage. Machen wir es doch einfach mal so: was denkt ihr, wie hoch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit das es da Ärger gibt (ich kann mir kaum vorstellen das 1000 Leute in den Wohnheimen nicht Streamen) und was könnte da schlimmstenfalls passieren? Und mal eine andere Frage: könnten die damit theoretisch nicht meinen gesamten Traffic mitschneiden? also was ich wem beispielsweise schreibe?  mam merkt ich werde immer Paranoider


 
Ich denke die Wahrscheinlichkeit geht gegen Null. Deine Uni hat garantiert keine Lust euch alle zu überprüfen, außerdem wissen die ganz gut was es im Internet für Möglichkeiten gibt    Und mal im Ernst: Jeder macht irgendwelche nicht ganz regelkonformen Sachen. 
Selbst wenn es jemals Ärger geben würde, bezweifle ich, dass viel mehr als eine Verwarunung oder im schlimmsten Fall eine Exmatrikulation passieren könnte.  Es sei denn, du baust Al-Quaida 2.0 auf. 

In der Theorie kann jeder Provider alles über dich wissen   Aber was soll man damit?  Dafür ist ja schon die NSA da 

Übrigens, wenn man es drauf anlegt kann man eh jedem schaden, gerade im Internet  


Was studierst du denn?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Streaming über Uni-Netzwerk*

Ich weiß ja nicht, aber für studenten ist ne exmatrikulation schon ziemlich schlimm, vorallem aus solchen gründen.


----------



## Stryke7 (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Streaming über Uni-Netzwerk*



BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht, aber für studenten ist ne exmatrikulation schon ziemlich schlimm, vorallem aus solchen gründen.


 
Mal im Ernst ...     Ich studiere derzeit an der RWTH Aachen, und hier gehen ebenfalls zig tausend Studenten gleichzeitig über die Uni ins Netz,  und davon sind garantiert nicht alle in legaler Mission unterwegs.   
Das interessiert wirklich niemanden.


----------



## Franzl (20. Januar 2014)

Wenn du wirklich soviel Angst hast. Frag doch bei komollitonen rum? Oder noch besser: such nach nutzerbestimmungen über euer online portal.

Wenn da Grauzonen nicht explizit ausgeschlossen werden brauchst keine Angst zu haben.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Streaming über Uni-Netzwerk*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Mal im Ernst ...     Ich studiere derzeit an der RWTH Aachen, und hier gehen ebenfalls zig tausend Studenten gleichzeitig über die Uni ins Netz,  und davon sind garantiert nicht alle in legaler Mission unterwegs.
> Das interessiert wirklich niemanden.


 

Ich habe nie behauptet das es jemanden interessiert.


----------



## Stryke7 (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Streaming über Uni-Netzwerk*

Stimmt, hast du nicht.  Aber wo liegt dann das Problem?    Ich glaube wirklich nicht, dass der TE Ärger bekommst wenn er ein paar Serien im Internet guckt


----------



## KingBeike (21. Januar 2014)

Wenn du einen guten VPN benutzt aka hide.me oder perfect privacy oder ovpn kann es dir herzlich egal sein, ob sie deinen traffic mitschneiden, sie werden nur verschluesslte Daten sehen. Das kann dann YouTube oder auch ne streamgnseite sein, alles was sie sehen können ist die Menge an traffic. Die Verbindung wird nämlich per AES 256 bit verschlüsselt und ist somit nicht einsehbar. Zudem können sie auch nicht nach schauen welche seiten du aufrufst, da sie maximal die verschlüsselte Verbindung zum Server des VPN sehen, aber nicht was drjn ist an Paketen oder wohin du dann vom VPN verbunden wirst.

Edit: ich denke schon, dass die Gefahr einer exmatrikulation besteht, denn streamen von offensichtlich illegalem material dürfte der uni so gar nicht gefallen


----------



## shadie (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Streaming über Uni-Netzwerk*

Um welche Serien gehts denn?
Eventuell stehen die ja schon auf YOutube (wie viele meiner lieblingsserien).

Was solche "Grauzonen" angeht wäre bzw. bin ich seit vielen Jahren vorsichtig (genau so paranoid wie du), hab früher solche Seiten auch besucht, meide Sie aber heute und kaufe mir die Serien einfach (ich weiß als Student leichter gesagt als getan).

Keine Lust irgendwann mal wegen einem neuen Gesetz welches die Grauzone aufhebt am Ende im Knast zu landen,.... weil ich Serien geschaut habe.


----------



## Stryke7 (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Streaming über Uni-Netzwerk*



shadie schrieb:


> Keine Lust irgendwann mal wegen einem neuen Gesetz welches die Grauzone aufhebt am Ende im Knast zu landen,.... weil ich Serien geschaut habe.


 
Das ist Unsinn,  wenn ein neues Gesetz verabschiedet wird, kann es nicht rückwirkend angewendet werden.


----------



## keinnick (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Streaming über Uni-Netzwerk*



NRS_Wolf schrieb:


> Ich bin ein absoluter Serienjunkie und schaue diese Serien nur in Originalsprache. Da es leider in Deutschland keinen adäquaten Dienst gibt, den ich nutzen kann, Streame ich die Serien über bekannte entsprechende Seiten. Ich weiß das ich mich damit in einer Grauzone bewege und muss darauf nicht hingewiesen werden.


 
Kannst Du "Grauzone" mal definieren? Meinst Du damit, dass Du IP-Sperren amerikanischer Anbieter (Bsp: Sorry, Netflix is not available in your country yet) umgehst oder ziehst Du Dir den Kram von irgendwelchen zwielichtigigen Portalen?


----------



## KingBeike (21. Januar 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Kannst Du "Grauzone" mal definieren? Meinst Du damit, dass Du IP-Sperren amerikanischer Anbieter (Bsp: Sorry, Netflix is not available in your country yet) umgehst oder ziehst Du Dir den Kram von irgendwelchen zwielichtigigen Portalen?



Grauzone ist das streamen, das es nicht als Kopie als solche gilt sondern nur temporär gespeichert wird. Deshalb verstößt es aktuell nicht gegen das gesetzt zu streamen , aber ich glaube das offensichtlich Urheberrechtsverletzungen, also bei streams von Kino filmen, trotzdem illegal ist (siehe redtube, wo es halt nicht offensichtlich war im Gegensatz zu Kino.to.)


----------



## keinnick (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Streaming über Uni-Netzwerk*



KingBeike schrieb:


> Grauzone ist das streamen, das es nicht als Kopie als solche gilt sondern nur temporär gespeichert wird. Deshalb verstößt es aktuell nicht gegen das gesetzt zu streamen , aber ich glaube das offensichtlich Urheberrechtsverletzungen, also bei streams von Kino filmen, trotzdem illegal ist (siehe redtube, wo es halt nicht offensichtlich war im Gegensatz zu Kino.to.)


 
Ob es gegen ein Gesetzt verstößt ist IMHO bislang nicht eindeutig geklärt. Von daher würde ich mich darauf nicht verlassen und stattdessen eher auf solche "Dienste" verzichten.


----------



## KingBeike (21. Januar 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Ob es gegen ein Gesetzt verstößt ist IMHO bislang nicht eindeutig geklärt. Von daher würde ich mich darauf nicht verlassen und stattdessen eher auf solche "Dienste" verzichten.



Das stimmt, im Zuge der redtube Abmahnungen wurde das mit dem offensichtliche illegalem Material öfter gesagt, aber du hast denke ich recht, solange das nicht per gesetzt eindeutig geklärt ist werden auch Kino streams eine sehr dunkle Grauzone bleiben


----------



## NRS_Wolf (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Streaming über Uni-Netzwerk*

Das mit der Grauzone ist ja so eine Sache. Bevor es wirklich Probleme geben kann muss ja dann erstmal das entsprechende Gesetz verändert werden. Und alles was davor passiert ist, kann nicht verfolgt werden. Es geht mir hier jedoch eher um die Uni, die da Probleme machen könnte. Und eine Exmatrikulation wäre da schon verdammt schlimm. Und um auch die Frage zu klären um welche Streaming Seiten es sich handelt: nicht netflix sondern die neueren Versionen der Kino.OO Seiten.....


----------



## bingo88 (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Streaming über Uni-Netzwerk*

Bei uns gibt es eine Netzordnung, die so etwas explizit verbietet. Der muss auch jeder Student zustimmen, ansonsten bekommt er keinen Netzzugang.


----------



## NRS_Wolf (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Streaming über Uni-Netzwerk*

Darf ich fragen wo "bei uns" ist?

EDIT: ich stelle grad fest das unsere Erklärung zur Nutzung von 2002 ist. Das kann ja heiter werden 

EDIT2: ich hab leider nicht wirklich eine Ahnung nach was ich da genau ausschau halten muss. Kann mir jemand vllt sagen Wie relevante Stellen gekennzeichnet werden würden?


----------

